# Kociewie Open 2011 - new OH WR



## Adam96 (Dec 17, 2011)

Live results
http://antros.ovh.org/cubing/live/
Michał (plechoss) Pleskowicz - 9.53 one-handed single WR (avg 5 14.18)
sub 10


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, that's fast. I remember when sub-20 was fast, and when it was still in reach by anyone who might get lucky enough. I don't know about others, but now I'm so desensitized that sub-10 for an official OH single doesn't seem that fast. But it really is. 

Michał certainly seems good enough to deserve this. There is a video of the solve, I hope?


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 17, 2011)

Fantastic WR again


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm so glad Michal got this. Sub-10 OH single FTW and before the year was over too! NICE. Can't wait to see the video. I was afraid sub-10 wasn't gonna be achieved this year so man am I happy.


----------



## jla (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, that's insane...


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2011)

9.53 holy crap


----------



## CRO (Dec 17, 2011)

Insanity.


----------



## D-Faze (Dec 17, 2011)

Sub-10 is done  Congratulations from Russia)


----------



## Nureaux (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, that's epic! Congrats!


----------



## Hershey (Dec 17, 2011)

*What. So fast!*

message too short.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## zbyxzh (Dec 17, 2011)

Amazing and congrats!
Is it a full step solve?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2011)

Seriously, how are you so good?  Congratz, so amazing!
8.88 3x3 avg in the second round of 3x3 too. His 3rd sub-9 avg O_O


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 17, 2011)

So crazy. 
Congrats!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2011)

Better than my official 2h single ;_;

Awesome job, plechoss! You deserve it for sure!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 17, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Better than my official 2h single ;_;
> 
> Awesome job, plechoss! You deserve it for sure!


He would be tied on place 190 for 2H single.

I'm waiting for a video of this. I hope there is one.


----------



## Mal (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow congrats! And someone reconstruct it?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats Pless boy  
I'm still your BIGGEST Jumbo Mambo Fan!


----------



## Adam96 (Dec 17, 2011)

PLL skip


----------



## Weston (Dec 17, 2011)

DS;iuhSFlfdslihuashliudhuiluhlifshuilfuhilulhuafdluauusldf


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 17, 2011)

Beastly. I was waiting for a sub-10 OH official single, and it seems it's well deserved. Congratulations.

Oh, and are there any videos?


----------



## Forte (Dec 17, 2011)




----------

